# Does EQ Really Suck?



## Xede75 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey guys. So, I'm starting my a bulk cycle consisting of 16 weeks 800mg EQ and 750Mg Test E. Of course I'll be using adex, 500mg HCG x2 a week (TRT prescribed), and liver supports.  The more research I've been doing, the more I've read that EQ is a waste and I should go with Deca.  This would be my 5th cycle.  I've done Tren, Mast, and Deca during previous cycle.  Deca, unfortuntely got deca dick and want to avoid that again.  What are your experiences with EQ?  Thanks.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 7, 2021)

u hav to be very patient with EQ as the visible effect(Esp veins popping out) can onli be seen fm week 12 onwards.


----------



## GearPro (Jan 7, 2021)

EQ is an excellent compound for lean, quality muscle gains. But, like d2r said, it’s gonna be a slow burn. If you need instant gratification, EQ isn’t the compound for you. 

You could always throw in a little Dbol, or some other oral, at the beginning.


----------



## Durro (Jan 7, 2021)

Cycle looks good. I like it, some people have high blood pressure problems with it or anxiety. It can also increase appetite.


----------



## bbuck (Jan 7, 2021)

It works.


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Jan 8, 2021)

Its phenomenal for me. Get bold prop or a short acting if you can for the first 4-5 weeks if not just run a 16-20 weeker, and youll love it. Im higher BF right now and have veins around my outer elbow when I flex my bicep by my side, and thats with some Deca bloat bc Im running both together for the first time.


And I bartend and we have had covid make me work 6 days a week so lately Ive been 12-14 hour shifts and havent lifted, and Im still stronger not eating enough and Im not losing anything. 

I had my cycle all planned out but my job needs me, so Im there for them. Theyve paid my bills off and on for 4 years and havce always been good to me. 

They have fed me so I dont bite the hand, and I help even if it compromises a good cycle for a couple weeks. Hell I could go to 175-200mg Test E or C and keep gaining if I wanted. But my elbow flair ups have kept me on the deca.

Doctor prescribed diuretic I have stopped taking and I have it but I dont feel I need it. I got some bad medicine and had a reaction. So unless I get swollen ankles again Im done with hydrochlorothiazide.

Took me from 244-45 down to 208 in a month and I was training. I felt strength loss while getting on a cycle, and now Im grabbing 100 lb DBs and rowing for reps easily training 1-2 days a week. Not bad bc I could go heavier but my right elbow 100 is my rep work max until I get fully hydrated again


Back to the topic, EQ is one of my favorite compounds ever. Makes me hungry, greater endurance during cardio.

Just keep an eye on hematocrit and high RBC count bc thick blood isnt good, so dont do a gram of it. 400 is ok... 500-600 is the spot. 20 weeker would be good at that dose. 16 would be good too. Just get EQ 300mg/ml and youre g2g

The vascularity is great, but I prefer the hunger for any food bc it makes it easier to eat the same diet foods bc youre just starving.


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Jan 8, 2021)

Durro said:


> Cycle looks good. I like it, some people have high blood pressure problems with it or anxiety. It can also increase appetite.




Bro your avi is great... 98%? 100% accurate.

No fake natties on forums (mostly)
We say it bc we arent ashamed or selling BS that doesnt do a damn thing on our instagram


----------



## squatster (Jan 9, 2021)

I love EQ- its my go to - I can't do deca at all- maybe just me


----------



## koolio (Jan 10, 2021)

My only experience with eq was a large bottle of laurabolin 50 mg/ml 20 years ago...I did 100 mgs twice a week with some test...I didn't notice much of anything...


----------



## Rex Feral (Jan 10, 2021)

Laurabolin is nandrolone laurate not boldenone.

Rex.


----------



## bbuck (Jan 11, 2021)

EQ is one of my favorites. But I am sure I would get great results off any cycle that had 1.5 of AS. Dose was always a driving factor for me.


----------



## koolio (Jan 11, 2021)

Rex Feral said:


> Laurabolin is nandrolone laurate not boldenone.
> 
> Rex.



I had a brain fart...I meant to say adequan,..I got it from a vet shop...


----------



## bbuck (Jan 11, 2021)

koolio said:


> I had a brain fart...I meant to say adequan,..I got it from a vet shop...



Adequan is not an anabolic of any sort. It is used to deal with arthritis.


----------



## koolio (Jan 12, 2021)

bbuck said:


> Adequan is not an anabolic of any sort. It is used to deal with arthritis.



Another brain fart...I had equipoise from pfizer I think from a Mexican vet shop...50 mg/ml...the adequan was for animal arthritis..this was many years ago...at 61 my memory is slipping...I got the laurabolin at the same shop...


----------



## koolio (Jan 12, 2021)

I also remember buying primoteston depot by schering and sustanon pre loads from a RX in matamoros back in 1989...they both cost $5 apiece for an amp or preload...


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Jan 12, 2021)

koolio said:


> I had a brain fart...I meant to say adequan,..I got it from a vet shop...




That reminds me of good ole Reforvit-B... That was underrated dianabol imo. One of the better dianabols from Mexico.

We have come a long way from the old 50mg/ml 50ml vials of EQ. 

I will keep my 300mg/ml and sometimes go 250mg/ml. I try to not even mess with 200mg/ml EQ anymore. It doesnt come close to crashing at 300. Now 500mg/ml I see on lists now? Id imagine pain might be a factor but who knows... EQ has never been a painful compound, but it reminds me of Denkall T-400 and the softball sized lump it left a young Beefcake way back in the day.

Those newer to the game.... aka in their early 20s, we have it really good now. All these cut mixes. Lab testing is easy to come by. Competition and an open market pretty much phased out all the shit Mexican AAS companies that were hit or miss.

But at one time I was a QV (Real QV, not the UGL athat followed their demise) advocate bc I always had great results with their products. I think the prop or one of their tests had a dog that looked like Todo from the Wizard of Oz on it. I cant remember exactly which compound but one had  a fuzzy liottle dog lol


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Jan 12, 2021)

koolio said:


> Another brain fart...I had equipoise from pfizer I think from a Mexican vet shop...50 mg/ml...the adequan was for animal arthritis..this was many years ago...at 61 my memory is slipping...I got the laurabolin at the same shop...





We can thank the internet and UGLabs for the demise of the 50mg/ml compounds I think.


----------



## koolio (Jan 13, 2021)

DrBeefcake777 said:


> That reminds me of good ole Reforvit-B... That was underrated dianabol imo. One of the better dianabols from Mexico.
> 
> We have come a long way from the old 50mg/ml 50ml vials of EQ.
> 
> ...



Denkall T-400 was rough...I once purchased 300 amps of testoprim D 250 from a mexican Rx...they were $2 an amp and made in a legit lab...200 mg of enanthate and 50 mg of propionate...it was the the most painful shit I ever experienced...after a few weeks I had to go to urgent care...I ended up tossing about 275 amps...the infection was just not worth it...


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Jan 18, 2021)

koolio said:


> Denkall T-400 was rough...I once purchased 300 amps of testoprim D 250 from a mexican Rx...they were $2 an amp and made in a legit lab...200 mg of enanthate and 50 mg of propionate...it was the the most painful shit I ever experienced...after a few weeks I had to go to urgent care...I ended up tossing about 275 amps...the infection was just not worth it...



Lump city and softball glutes... sleeping on one side foiir 2-3 days.

UGLabs get a lot of flack on these new documentaries, but they saved us from the mexi vet gear that hurt and caused serious scar tissue.

QV was the only one that didnt cause too much pain, but it was still there.


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Jan 18, 2021)

d2r2ddd said:


> u hav to be very patient with EQ as the visible effect(Esp veins popping out) can onli be seen fm week 12 onwards.




I notice the veins start around week 6 and max out around 9-12 weeks, but I agree for max effect.


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Jan 18, 2021)

GearPro said:


> EQ is an excellent compound for lean, quality muscle gains. But, like d2r said, it’s gonna be a slow burn. If you need instant gratification, EQ isn’t the compound for you.
> 
> You could always throw in a little Dbol, or some other oral, at the beginning.




The great thing is though the RBC count raises before the vascularity raises so in a cutter I notice my cardio sessions to be longer and more endurable around 6 weeks. And thats why I take it usually. The veins are nice, but I dont compete and that will go. The fat I burn I can keep off due to extended cardio sessions.

Or kickstart with Bold Prop or Bold no ester, etc.... Its like the ole Test prop kickstart. 

It all depends on goals though


----------



## squatster (Jan 19, 2021)

I use EQ from my bulk cycle right down to my shows- at high dose it bulks you like anadrol or tren - and with a good clean diet you can get shredded to the bone


----------

